# I hit the Jack pot!!!



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well I don't mean to sound braggy but I just had to come on and gush about the new man in my life.
His name is Finnegan and he really completes me!! I have never had a dog I could sleep with but now I do and I LOVE it! :love1:
He adores me, follows me around, looks at me with such a sweet look of love in his eyes. I CANNOT get enough of him. 
When i put him in bed he sits and watches anxiously while i get ready and then he curls in a tiny ball and snuggles up really close and sleeps all night like it's the most natural thing in the world for him to be in our bed. 
Ladies I am hopelessly inlove :love3:








I am starting to think males are the way to go.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

awww, what a face!! He is very beautiful!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ha ha Cheryl! I told you! BOYS are the BEST!


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

I can see why your so smitten he is beautiful! I know how you feel. Pixie is our baby and she has completed our little family  xxx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

who couldent fall in love with that sweet face


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

but don't ignore pretty lil' Leila........ she is adorable too!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

He is a darling, I can see why you love him so much. My little guy is just the same, he loves to sleep with me. He cuddles right up and falls alseep. I am so happy for you and for Finn.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw that's lovely! I'm so happy for you, Cheryl. The little boys are just soo sweet, it's true.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

With a face like that, who wouldn't fall head over heels. : ) He is so incredibly adorable!! I love Finn!! If you get tired of him, you can send him to my house.  

But yeah, remember to let your Angel Leila know that she is #1 and is very special. Probably didn't have to tell ya that, though. :wink: You have 2 beautiful babies!!! : )


----------



## DeadRose (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh God! He is so hugable and kissable!!! He looks very sweet


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my he is so so cute what a cute face.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Cute, but girls do that too.. just sayin'...LOL


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh yes miss leila is not getting denied any loving. But she is not the lay down in bed and cuddle and go to sleep type. She is FAR too BUSY!!  LOL


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

My heart dog sense is tingling!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

[email protected]  mine is too hahaha


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

I must say, he is one of the most adorable little guys ever! My little girl though, she is helping me to understand the term "heart dog". She is my constant companion. We put her to bed last night next to Jade, but in the middle of the night I woke to find her curled in a tight little ball between my shoulder and neck, her little nose cuddled under my ear. Sooooo adorable. She knows that if she is being that cute, I won't kick her off the bed


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i love baby finn too hes just to sweet what i need to know is when i get a new chih should i go with female since i have a boy or should i go with another boy are the girls as cuddley as the boys i just love and adore my buster but i want what will make a peaceful happy house so what do you think


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

In my experience I've never had a dog that didn't accept a new dog into the family. I dont' think sex matters. It is easier for a dog to accept a puppy though.
My female dogs are pretty independent and not cuddly. My boxer is affectionate but too big to hold and cuddle. Finn is super cuddly and if I ever get another dog it will be another male chi.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi i love baby finn too hes just to sweet what i need to know is when i get a new chih should i go with female since i have a boy or should i go with another boy are the girls as cuddley as the boys i just love and adore my buster but i want what will make a peaceful happy house so what do you think


I don't think it matters all that much really, I think it moreso depends on personality/temperament. And puppies do seem accepted easier. I have heard that a male and a female tend to get along better then say, two females, but you'll note many people on here have two girls or two boys and they do fine together. So I think moreso it depends on the individual dog.

In general I do think girls tend to be more independent and aloof then boys. That had always been my experience until I got Roo. Roo is extremely affectionate and cuddly and I'm sure many on here would say the same of their females.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If he was mine ,i wouldn't get enough of him and that sweet face either


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

lol michelle I just can't. He is so cute and hard to get mad at. 
I will say he sure loves to shred a kleenex!!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

How could you not love that little man?! He's adorable.
My girls are just as loving and snuggly as any boy--especially Mia. That dogs LIVES to be with me 24/7/365. I don't think she'd make it if something happened to me. Both my girls sleep with me. Skylar curls up on the comforter at the end of the bed until I turn the light out then she's right by my side. Mia is always right by my side!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

He is gorgeous! It sounds like you found your "soul dog."


----------

